# Shirt Design Size Compared to Shirt Size?



## AODEFCON (Nov 17, 2014)

I need to know if this is common with all fulfillment services, and if there is a fulfillment service that takes this issue into consideration.

I ordered a shirt, from a fulfillment company.
However, there is something that I realized. 
Since the design is a max certain size, the larger the shirt printed on, the design remains the same size.
So, the image that buyers see, when viewing the shirt in the shop, shows the letters or image across a whole front portion of the shirt.

But, if someone orders a large size, the actual product, when they receive it, will not look
the same as the image. This is due to the larger shirt size, and design being the same size. 
The larger shirt will cause the image to look smaller on the shirt.

So if a customer is expecting to have some awesome graphic lettering across the chest, as shown in 
the preview image, they will instead receive a shirt where the lettering does not expand
out across the chest, as shown in the preview. 

I ordered an XL shirt from one of my designs. 
The design is as I described above, not as large as it looks on the actual shirt preview from online.
To me, I would still wear it, and I can modify designs with this in mind, to create less
of the appearance of a smaller design on a larger shirt. 
Had my design been printed on a small shirt, it would have probably looked just like the 
shirt preview, and the lettering would have spanned further across the chest.

Now imagine if someone ordered a 3XL, and getting a shirt with a design really small on the front, compared to what they seen online. 
I am guessing this is an issue for all fulfillment services? 
Unless there is one that scales the design to the shirt size, to accommodate.


----------



## puw (Apr 12, 2015)

I see this is an old post but should anyone land on this as I did, I wanted to let other members know of a youtube video that shows how to setup your designs from a template based on different sizes.

Your example sounds like the designer just sent in one design for all sizes.


----------



## yarbsea (Jan 28, 2015)

3Xl is the way to go on this on...


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

The problem you described is related to all major fulfilment centres: Printful, Print Aura, Merchify and others. It is always better to have your own mockups and display the artwork size as it is real. Keep in mind that standard printing area is 12"x16" and calculate proportionally what design size has to be displayed for S-3XL t-shirts.


----------

